# Looking for an anode basket...



## Sancho_n_Pedro (Apr 21, 2022)

Hi guys.

I'm in the need for an anode basket that is inert. I did think of creating one using a platinum solution, but that looks to be quite the expensive way to go. Other options seemed to be creating a basket coated in lead dioxide, but I am not sure on how I can do this. 
So I guess my only real option at the moment is to purchase a basket. I will only need one that is about 5-8 inch in diameter by anything around 12-15 inch deep.

Can anyone recommend somewhere to buy from that is reliable to purchase from (I'm based in the UK)?

The use is for my copper cell, but then will go into my silver cell after all my copper is dealt with (well that is the plan).

Thanks guys

Richard


----------



## Yggdrasil (Apr 21, 2022)

Why a lead based basket. Sulfuric strip cell?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 21, 2022)

I would consider plastic. Find a container of some kind (food container, waste basket, etc.). Choose a drill bit of an appropriate size and start drilling. The anode basket for my first silver cell was a yogurt container. Use whatever will meet your needs.

Dave


----------



## Sancho_n_Pedro (Apr 22, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I would consider plastic. Find a container of some kind (food container, waste basket, etc.). Choose a drill bit of an appropriate size and start drilling. The anode basket for my first silver cell was a yogurt container. Use whatever will meet your needs.
> 
> Dave


Didn't actually consider that, good call. Thats like £1 on a 2 tubs, one with the holes and one to capture any contaminants. Will post my pics one I get this set up complete. Thanks


----------



## VK3NHL (Apr 22, 2022)

Sancho_n_Pedro said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm in the need for an anode basket that is inert. I did think of creating one using a platinum solution, but that looks to be quite the expensive way to go. Other options seemed to be creating a basket coated in lead dioxide, but I am not sure on how I can do this.
> So I guess my only real option at the moment is to purchase a basket. I will only need one that is about 5-8 inch in diameter by anything around 12-15 inch deep.
> ...


Simply use plastic…


----------



## Martijn (Apr 22, 2022)

I use a simple plastic fish food container, it has a rim round the top and can be inserted in a round hole of a trespa plate, also inert to acids. works perfectly. 
I would avoid metal parts in an electrolytic cell. Except for the stainless cathode off course.


----------



## Sancho_n_Pedro (Apr 22, 2022)

Thats all sound, sensible advise. Thanks guys.


----------



## Barstool miner (Apr 22, 2022)

Sancho_n_Pedro said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm in the need for an anode basket that is inert. I did think of creating one using a platinum solution, but that looks to be quite the expensive way to go. Other options seemed to be creating a basket coated in lead dioxide, but I am not sure on how I can do this.
> So I guess my only real option at the moment is to purchase a basket. I will only need one that is about 5-8 inch in diameter by anything around 12-15 inch deep.
> ...


Is your Electrolyte Acid ? If so you can make your anode basket out of Titanium . All electroplating business use Titanium Anode Baskets . You will have to use an anode bag over your anode basket .


----------



## Barstool miner (Apr 22, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Why a lead based basket. Sulfuric strip cell?


Silver Cell Uses Concentrated Sulfuric Acid , very dangerous especially in a moist climate . copper does not disolve in this


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 22, 2022)

Barstool miner said:


> Silver Cell Uses Concentrated Sulfuric Acid , very dangerous especially in a moist climate . copper does not disolve in this


No, silver cells use silver nitrate and a small amount of nitric acid for the electrolyte.

A copper cell uses copper sulfate with a small amount of sulfuric acid.

A plastic anode basket will serve well in both, without the expense of a titanium basket.

A sulfuric stripping cell uses concentrated sulfuric acid, but that's not what he's doing.

Dave


----------



## VK3NHL (Apr 23, 2022)

Sancho_n_Pedro said:


> Didn't actually consider that, good call. Thats like £1 on a 2 tubs, one with the holes and one to capture any contaminants. Will post my pics one I get this set up complete. Thanks


A plastic cutlery drainer would be ideal for your needs they have holes already in them


----------



## Sancho_n_Pedro (Apr 25, 2022)

Ok, I got 2 containers set up for this, both made of PP (plastic No.5). Put holes into sides of both , and left the outer container with no holes at the bottom and holes only down to about an inch from the bottom (so can catch all contaminants). Will set up my copper processing cell and take some pics.

As always, the advise on here is great and varied (never one single way to do stuff). So happy to be part of this community.


----------



## Geo (Apr 27, 2022)

Titanium mesh. It will develop a coating of titanium oxide preventing further attack from the acid.


----------

